# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Artrose

## tarali

Hallo iedereen

Ik heb artrose aan de rug, heb lage rugpijn maar dat gaat wel beter als ik een tijdje op ben en wat beweeg, maar ik heb er een vraag over, kan het zijn dat ik door mijn rugpijn ook pijn in mijn benen heb alsook aan mijn heupen?
Zelfs als ik bijna niks meer voel aan rug heb ik soms nog veel pijn in mijn benen een zwaar gevoel, vermoeide benen enz..

Misschien is er hier wel iemand die er wat meer over weet.....

Bedankt

----------


## HansAntoine

Vermoeide benen heeft doorgaans te maken met een minder goede doorbloeding. Dat kan worden ontlast door dagelijks 1 Venal Xtra van Bional te nemen en je zult ontdekken dat het vrij direct verlichting geeft.

HansAntoine

----------

